# Compte IMAP LaPoste.net et gestion des quotas par Mail



## Laurent_h (19 Septembre 2007)

Bonsoir à tous, 

J'aurais voulu savoir si ceux qui utilisent IMAP + Laposte.net avec Mail 2 sous Tiger arrivaient à lire les informations de quota de compte via l'option 'informations'. Chez moi, ça me dit pour les comptes LaPoste que 'ce compte ne gère pas les quotas'.
Or sous TB XP rose:), c'est parfaitement géré...

Et chez vous ?


----------

